# Dead coyotes everywhere!!



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

Poison seems possible, to many in one spot to be wounded runoffs.


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Tjs1995231 said:


> Yup.Took two during bow season,seen plenty more.For all I know they may just suck at finding a meal.


Last two things on this earth will likely be a coyote and cockroach.... Doubt they just suck at finding a meal LOL....


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

That would be weird to find and at the same time a great thing.


----------



## Drake (Dec 29, 2000)

An old timer told that fish hooks in meat balls works good ! Myself I know a trapper down the road

Sent from my Pixel using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Nothing wrong with a little mystery. Poison would be my first guess and that is a concern for those of us who run dogs. I also wonder if they were located near the road or a two track. Then I might suspect simply dumping shot ones. I've done it myself. The other possibility is disease.


----------



## red wolf (Apr 1, 2014)

Coyotes all ate off of the same bait pile put out for deer and possibly died from CWD.


----------



## rcleofly (Feb 18, 2012)

Is anyone one else going nuts just wanting to know what happened to these yotes? It’s driving me bonkers lol. Wish I never read this. I would have probably done a biopsy lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

I suppose if dead deer and other critters we're found dead with the coyotes, it'd be reason for concern. Guessing some one snared, trapped or killed them and left them. There not a sportsman's favorite animal. Well, there one of mine. I love shooting them. I've even left them in the woods if I blew a huge exit hole in the hide. One dead coyote saves several dozen fawns.


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Didn’t happen to look like this did it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drake (Dec 29, 2000)

SMITTY1233 said:


> Didn’t happen to look like this did it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's what I'm talking about !!
Very nice !!

Sent from my Pixel using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

SMITTY1233 said:


> Didn’t happen to look like this did it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think we have a suspect. lol

The coyote on the lower right seems to have a lop ear. Was there anything different about it that made you think cross bred? I know it's unlikely but who knows.

Nice work by the way!


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

He got tugged in two different directions lol think that might be battle damage 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kisherfisher (Apr 6, 2008)

CWD ! Follow the DNR plan and kill them All !


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Xylitol spread on a dead deer will kill every coyote that eats it.


----------



## Retrobird (Jan 9, 2019)

Most likely second hand poisoning, got any old abandoned farms in the area?


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I doubt a true poison like compound 1080 or M44 was used. Other animals would more than likely have been found dead. Crows and ravens would have also been found. Either one would still be found at the kill site of the coyote and is still working. Both were widely used for predator control in Utah where we hunted. Sheep were everywhere east of Salt Lake City.

A more plausible thing that happened is somehow they got into Xylitol or even chocolate. Xylitol is a substitute for sugar that may be in your kitchen right now. Any dieter will have it in their kitchen. I found out about it when a brought my pup to his first visit to out vet. It’s found in a bunch of diet products. It causes hypoglycemia in canines very quickly. It doesn’t take much so diet gum was outlawed at our home. Our lab pup would eat anything that smelled like food with or without a wrapper.

About 10 years ago there were posters floating around the UP during deer season showing a wolf with a big grin along with a sparkle off to the side. I think the poster caption said diet orbits gum not just for humans anymore.


----------



## eye-sore (Jan 7, 2012)

Dont poisons cause rectal and nasal bleeding? Used to find dead woodchucks at my uncles and they all bled when poisoned


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

No that would be from partying with the wrong crowd !!! Makes waking up with lipstick and panty hose on, a great memory.


----------



## evilcoon (Jan 29, 2012)

Tjs1995231 said:


> I will say I'm about 35 min away from manistee


 Is it top secret to reveal what county?


----------



## miforest (Apr 5, 2017)

you guys are are a sinister bunch . the fact theat there were that many on 80 acres absolutely show overpopulation . The firsts suspect would be disease. animals get lots of diseases too. could be rabies, mange , distemper . finding that many in one spot indicates overpopulation . mother nature deals with overpopulation of predators with starvation or disease. Other Coyote Diseases. Other illnesses transmitted by coyotes include *tularemia*, *canine distemper*, *canine hepatitis*, and *mange*. Coyotes also host ticks, fleas, and other *parasites*, which can spread a handful of diseases on their own. Due to the risk of *infection*, individuals should never approach coyotes. The predator of moose in ontario is ticks. could be a den got a parasite. Or james bond came out and whacked them in a sinister plot


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

This year I have been seeing a number of road kill coyotes in southern Macomb county. Have seen a ton of coyotes on the hoof, but this year is the first time I have seen one road kill, much less a number of road kills. I don't know if coyote numbers are up that much, or if they are too used to vehicles, sick, or what. Other guys who I work with have mentioned the same thing, and we spend a lot of time looking at the road and shoulders. LOL


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

ESOX said:


> This year I have been seeing a number of road kill coyotes in southern Macomb county. Have seen a ton of coyotes on the hoof, but this year is the first time I have seen one road kill, much less a number of road kills. I don't know if coyote numbers are up that much, or if they are too used to vehicles, sick, or what. Other guys who I work with have mentioned the same thing, and we spend a lot of time looking at the road and shoulders. LOL


Typically around the end or Feb and all thru March I see quite a few dead ones on the hwy. Being the breeding season starts around late Feb, they tend to get hit by cars more frequently. They also tend to get shot by me much easier too during that period. Calling them gets alot easier.


----------

